# Vote for Virosol



## bunyarra (Aug 26, 2006)

Tried so many alloy cleaners over the years including the expensive brands.

So .. on a whim, bought 5lts of Virosol from ebay - £12 inc delivery after reading good reports on various sites.

My poor Bella's alloys looked black matt rather than shiny'n'bright. She had not been tended for 4 weeks and 1,800 motorway miles later were despicable.

First application was neat and left for 10 mins (not too hot today so was safe). A quick power jet later and 95% of all grime came freely off. Another application and the obligatory wait+wash showed her with a pristine set. No scrubbing or killing my ageing back.

Really lovely finish with absolutely no effort, very highly recommended. And cleans the missus sink too


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

very good product , wouldnt be without it in my van , a few will probably say its to strong but they only clean clean cars , not something that has never been cleaned in its lifetime , very versitile product imho


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

I use Virossol as an APC aswell, have done for a while now, it can be diluted like Megs APC, I usually dilute it 4:1 for wheels etc and 10:1 for general cleaning or almost clean wheels :thumb: 

Darren


----------



## Pro-detailing (Jul 6, 2006)

We use it often as a stripping wash; a good 'glug' into a bucket or as LesPaul says 4:1 for wheels is very effective. 

It's fantastic value - the first gallon lasted about 6 months. Widely available so over the counter for about 7 quid so no need to pay 12 delievered... Go onto the clover chemicals site and search for a nearest stockist...


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

An excellent product, have been using it for a year or two now for almost every cleaning task, car/home.
The only thing is if you apply wheel wax to your alloys and then use it, the wax will be stripped off.


----------



## bunyarra (Aug 26, 2006)

dibbs26 said:


> The only thing is if you apply wheel wax to your alloys and then use it, the wax will be stripped off.


:lol: Just found that out. Another 1/2 hour to wax the wheels. Oh well, they needed doing again.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Be careful with Viro-sol on wheels though. I have seen pictorial evidence of wheels dulling irrevocably as a result of using it. 

(I use it as an engine bay cleaner though!  )


----------



## Andy_R (Aug 6, 2007)

Used it neat for a long time on the wheels of my A4. Got them clean but serious dulled them.

Won't be using it on the S5 wheels, have bought some P21 instead.:thumb:


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

A great product,very versitile the only time I use it neat is for engine bay detailing and cleaning the REARS of wheels.


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

Wonderdetail said:


> Be careful with Viro-sol on wheels though. I have seen pictorial evidence of wheels dulling irrevocably as a result of using it.
> 
> (I use it as an engine bay cleaner though!  )


Yes i can vouch for this, great product!! but never use on warm/hot wheels or in direct sunlight, always prespray wheel with water and never leave to dry onto wheels, refurb wheels seem to hate the stuff!!, also be carefull when using as a body presoak as can effect trim items, all the problems i have had have been in neat form!!!, i aways dilute now 50/50 and never leave onto too long....can also effect calipars like the enameled porsche ones leaving them dull..you have been warned!!!...


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Anyone help regarding this thread
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=175754


----------

